
Edward Snowden: DOJ lawsuit over tell-all book is “good for Bitcoin” - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/9365/doj-lawsuit-over-tell-all-book-good-for-bitcoin-edward-snowden
======
bfostbfost
“This is good for bitcoin”...maybe he’s just avin a laugh/meme?

